# I'm wondering how to prepare interview for skill assessment.



## jakeshin7 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi all!

I`m Jake who wanna ask some question for skill assessment for cook position.
I've been starting skill assessment since last Nov, 2017 by Victoria Univ, Mel.
Finally, I`m in last stage which is technical interview.

I tried to search on google about how to prepare interview, but there was no useful review or solutions.

Also, I made some question list by myself, 
such as, 1) what is ur current duty in the restaurant, 2)Explain how to make signature dish in ur section. 3)How did you solve conflict with co-workers.

but, I still need your EXPERIENCES ans TIPS! from your last technical interview.
Please give me advice, and I also wanna share this good information for someone who prepare thier skill assessment.

If you have any question for paperwork for it, jusk ask me 
Thanks!

Kind regards,

Jake!


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

hi jake 

for technical interview 
the examiner would explain you the questions on the ppt and you need to answer then on the microphone.

its a very simple exam if you have worked in kitchen.

they will ask questions about 
kitchen sections 
basic sauces
salad section
buffet arrangement 
food safety
maintaining temperature 
about basic dishes 
italian dishes 
or basic vegetable cuts/ meat handeling
cheese
all basic questions from 1st year hotel management 
you would have few images shown on ppt, u need to answer them.
eg- what cheese is this ?
hygeine and food safety is most imortant
also questions about cooking meats/ cuts of fish and basic cuisine answers.

i applied for commercial chef assessment 


do not worry 
be confident and give answers


mohit


----------

